# Found somebody!



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

must be Anne..........she'll take excellent care of him and he'll be in great shape.


Ann


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldluv7 said:


> must be Anne..........she'll take excellent care of him and he'll be in great shape.
> 
> 
> Ann


Yep, it's Anne. I've been out to her house a couple of times and talk to her at obedience trials so I was hoping she'd take him.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonderful! Ya, it is tough, but know he will come out better off. Tell you the truth, Dooley worked better in obedience after being out with a pro for field work. He was much more mature and attentive.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I talked to Anne last night and she said that not only will she give him time for training, but she'll also give him lots of time to play with other dogs and run around and swim. And even though she has lots of kennel runs, at night she brings the dogs in to sleep in crates.That makes me feel really good about sending him away - he won't just be sitting in a kennel run for 23 hours a day. He might not want to come back home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Flip*

Flip is one very lucky boy that you found Anne!
What an Angel she is!


----------

